# Say a plastic bag melted onto your oven door. . .



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

. . .the inside of the oven door. How do you think you could get it off best?

We did bake today, and I scraped at it with a metal scraper after it had heated up, but there are now brownberry bag 'decals' on the oven door now that don't seem to be coming off. (plus the kitchen sorta smells like melted plastic when the oven is on now - dh was putting some buns to toast in there the other day and wasn't real careful with the bag, in case you're wondering how something like this might happen).


----------



## lucifugous (Nov 13, 2008)

I had this happen recently with the flat cooktop







(didn't realize someone had recently used the burner, and the counter was completely full of stuff for some reason, put down a bread bag as I popped bread into the toaster- bam it happened! .. it happens.)

...and on our particular cooktop and with my mom (ahem, the owner of said cooktop) over my shoulder, I was not able to use a metal scraper! So I used the hardest, best-edged plastic spatula I could find, then sprinkled baking soda as an abrasive & rubbed it in with a rag, tried a little more with the spatula, and repeated multiple times with the soda. It might take some presoaking or elbow grease, but baking soda has always gotten absolutely anything off of it. I think it could do the same for the oven door. Good luck


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

I recently picked up a bread tag on the bottom of a wet pot, which I put on the stove (glass top). I noticed the smell as the element heated up and took the pot off, but there was some tag left behind. Some of the plastic had cooled & hardened on; the rest came off with paper napkins. I turned the element up to re-melt the rest, and it came off too. Maybe if you turn the oven on again, to get it melting off, and then wipe it with something you can toss? I would open your windows first, though.


----------



## Brisen (Apr 5, 2004)

Or you might try the iron & paper towel trick that is used for wax... put one/a few paper towels over the plastic, and "iron" it with a hot iron. With wax, it melts the wax and it gets sopped up in the paper towel. It might work for plastic.


----------



## greenmansions (Feb 16, 2005)

Acetone nail polish remover on a cotton ball will take it off. Test it in a small area, with a q-tip or similar, to make sure it doesn't damage the enamel inside your oven. I used acetone for a melted bag on my stainless steel toaster and it worked perfectly.


----------



## Jackies Ladybug (Jun 19, 2008)

goof off will melt the plastic right off, but then your house will smell like goof off.
i would make my husband buy me a new oven


----------



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jackies Ladybug* 
goof off will melt the plastic right off, but then your house will smell like goof off.
i would make my husband buy me a new oven









We'd both love that, I think, but I don't think it's in the cards.









I've got as much as I can scraped off now, I'll probably try out some alcohol and/or baking soda until it comes off.


----------

